#       ?

## P.S.

,        ,         ?      ,      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?

----------



----------


## Larky

-        ,    ...

----------


## P.S.

:
-  ,
-    ,
-       ????? :Frown:

----------


## ltymuf

> 


,  


> -    ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## P.S.

:Stick Out Tongue:  !!!!    -    ?????

----------


## mvf

*.*, 



>

----------


## .

-. -    .         . 
*mvf,*  .

----------


## Andyko



----------

.      ,   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

15.         ,        .
        :
1) *         ,         ,  ,  ;*
2)    ,        ( ,  ),     ,         ,        (, )    ;
3)  ,     , ..        -   (,  ),     ,       ,         ,                  ,      ( VI  );

----------


## P.S.

,     . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

13.         ,         ,   ,   .
P.S.    .        ,     .

----------


## mvf

> mvf,  .


   ...

----------


## P.S.

(       ):
    2005     180 000 .   10 .          2005 ,  150 000 .    ,    ,     2006 . 
 ,              .  ,          2005        ,         . 
 ,          -           (,   2006 ),  . 
    , ,   2005               180 000 .,           -  ,         .  ,  ,        2005              ,            . 
   ,   ,   . ,   2006    ,    2006          ,      (  ,       2005 )    .       -        2006 ,         (     2005         2006 )     2006 , ,    ,       .

----------


## Andyko

> ,          2005        .


  .  :Wink:

----------


## .

-   .   Andyko .    .   .

----------


## ghblehrb

!    -          /      ( : 1000 ,   100 - %   ),   100 .   ???????????????.

----------


## Cooler

> 100 .   ?


 ,   .

P.S.     -  - 10%  !   :Wow:

----------


## ghblehrb

, .  100 .,  10...    ?   ,     /       -      .        ? ,  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cooler

> ,     /       -      .


   .



> ?


   .  :yes:

----------


## TRAIDER

.     2006,  - 2007.
          2006.  ,  - .
   ,    : c -    2006 ,    -????
   -.   ?

----------


## Reks

,

----------

?

----------


## Cooler

**,    -         ?

----------


## Alenchik

:   ,       .        .        :      ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## Alenchik

> ,   .


  ,   :
15.         ,        .
        :
1)          , *        ,  ,  .*

----------


## .

*Alenchik*,       ? ? 
   -    ,     ,       .

----------


## Alenchik

. 


> ,       .


 .      15,      .         .

----------


## Cooler

> 


  , .13.

----------

.273  "          :
1)  ,                      ,   ,       -    .            (  )      .                     ;"
  ,                ?

----------


## .

.    ,   -  .

----------


## LLisa

,       /,      .    ,    .     -3 .    ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,


    ,     -  ,      .



> -3 .


  .

----------


## LLisa

,          ( .).  ,    , -  .       ...
,       ,  ,

----------


## Cooler

> ...


 ,     ,  .



> ,       ,  ,


       ,     "1:",    .

, ,      : 1-1, 1-6, 1-7, ,   1-5.

  6-1,  .

?  .  .

----------


## LLissa

,  ""    1-6,    .

----------


## LLisa

,         ." "     . ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,         ." "     . ?


 ,   ** .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

.       1 7,    3  ,      , .       :Embarrassment:

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,      .,       / ,           (  ,    ,      :Embarrassment: )

----------


## .

>

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,  .    .
  ,   ( ),     ,    ,   (   ,  ,  , )    ??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   ,  .     .
 -  ,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,        ,  ,    :Frown:

----------


## .

,       ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,  ,    -        
 :Embarrassment:

----------

2006           ,    .  1  2007   ,         2007          / -  -   .  -.  ?

----------


## .

? -      2006.

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,  .   ,         ,                  ,         .    .

----------


## .

,    . ,       ,       .
    ,      ,    ?  ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,     2006 ,          .

----------


## .

*oksana.gromova83*,     .     ,   ,   ,     - ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

.,      ,    ,      ..         ???

----------


## lafy

,               ,    .  :yes:

----------


## lafy

,     
1.   ,   
2.   ,    
          ?           ,    :Frown:

----------


## lafy

,      :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

*lafy*,  ,       .

----------

. ,  :  2006.     15% (-),  2007    .  01.01.07     ,     2007.     2007     ?      3-?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

,  ,    ?            ,      ?           (   )

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,     01.01.07.

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> 2006           ,    .  1  2007   ,         2007          / -  -   .  -.  ?


       2006()   (..  )                 .        2007 ()  ,     2006 (),                 .
   ?

----------

.
    .   -   ,    .

----------


## pikus

...
 ( )...  .      .....(    )....        ,  ,    ..,    ???
..

----------

? ,  .

----------


## Cooler

> 


        - - !   :Wow:

----------


## pikus

.
     ( 2 ).      2008.      ? 
          ,    ??

----------


## .

> ,  ,    ..,


 ,     .

----------


## pikus

> ,     .


   ,       ....  ,  - .
 ????
       ,   ???

----------


## .

*pikus*,    .  ""    . 
       ,  . 
     ,       .

----------


## pikus

> *pikus*,    .  ""    . 
>        ,  . 
>      ,       .


..... (    )       ,  ,   .....
   , .  ..

 ?????

 !!!

----------


## .

,     
 ,    ,

----------


## pikus

> ,     
>  ,    ,


    ......       ,     ??

----------


## .

?

----------


## pikus

> ?


    ,      ...
           ? 

   ,          ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 ,   ** .

 ,   ** -     :  -      ,      , , ?       !

  ""    "".  **  (  /).    **    .

  - .    :       ,          .

   -         .


> ?


  -       ?

----------

-   .            ,       .    .  ?

----------


## .



----------

.   .     :         (    )  2005-2007 .          -    (  2005  2006 ),   (  )   ,        .     .             ?         ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> ?


  ,  2005  2006     .    ,       .
     ,       ...

----------


## Lybeneckaya

,       **,       ""    .     2006      ?         -   -?

----------


## .

> ,


          ,    .
   ,  .    2006 .

----------


## Lybeneckaya

.,   ,           ,      . (  ,      ).   .  :Redface:

----------


## .

*Lybeneckaya*, -     .

----------

.,   !     -  :  ()   800000 .     2007 , -   2007 ,       2008 ,   800000 .       2007    2008 ?  ,    2008 .   ?

----------


## ODK

> ,    2008 .   ?


 ,  ,        2008.  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## ..

. 
 - ,  ,  .        3, .
, ,        3   2008 ?
1.       ,     ,     .
2.     ,      .
3.   ,     .
          31  2008?

----------


## .

1-3.    2008

----------


## .

, . .. ,        ,     31  2008 .   ?

----------


## .



----------

!         :        2008 .(. 4  2008.)         2009 . :          3    ?       4  2008  1  2009 .?

----------

4

----------


## nkotishka

15%,         100 000,00            2009 .      ,  2008     2009?   :Frown: , (    2009 ,       "  ")       .

----------


## .

2009.     .

----------

.,  !! 
!         :        2008 .(. 4  2008.)         2009 . :         3    ?       4  2008  1  2009 .?

----------


## .

** ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

.,  ...     2009 . ,   ? (). . .        2009 ????

----------


## .

,       1  2009

----------


## pilsonis

> ,       1  2009


  ,     2008 ,   2009 ,   ,     4 ,  -   4 ,       1     6%,             2009 ,          6%,   , ..     .

----------


## .

*pilsonis*,          .        .
    ,     -  ,

----------


## Na28ta

?       (  )    ,     ,    " ..  18% -". ,  -    :Frown:  .     :

  ,          -,       (. 7 . 168  ). ,  ,    -,             (       13.05.08  17718/07).

      (  )          :Frown: .  -  ?

----------

-    ,

----------


## Na28ta

?  ,            :Frown: .

----------


## .

? --  ?

----------


## Na28ta

> ? --  ?


.,   .    -          (,  ,     ,     )?       ,    -?

----------


## .

,      ?  ,        ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

,  .    ... .,          ,          ?

----------


## .

.
   -   ?

----------


## Na28ta

,   ,   ? *.*,   ,  ,   ,   ,  ... - , ,   .  ,  ,   -, -,  ,     ""  "".   -?   ,    ,    ,     ...

----------


## Viola1945

, !
    ,    ,    .
  ,        ,  ,  ,     ,   .         .   (   ),  ,    ,  ,  ,   .    ,  ,      ,    ,,  ,      ,  ,      .   ,  - ,      ,      ""?      ,      ?

----------


## Dr.archik

!    --      2008     1  2009  ,       3 -       ""        3- ?

----------


## Ego

> ,    ,    .
>   ,        ,  ,  ,     ,   .         .   (   ),  ,    ,  ,  ,   .    ,  ,      ,    ,,  ,      ,  ,      .   ,  - ,      ,      ""?      ,      ?


1.    ,   
2.       : "...     :     ..."

----------


## .

> ""        3- ?

----------


## ODK

> ""        3- ?


     ?   ,        ...

----------


## Dr.archik

"." -                ,       .

   2009       (        ). 
     3-        **      ?

           . 
      ?
         :    * 0,13 ?

   ...

----------


## .

> 3-              ?


 



> :    * 0,13 ?


     ,       .

----------


## Nex@

*.*.,  *Dr.archik*      .    259  15:



> ",      ,            - .         -       ,   3  1  254  ".


           . :Wink:

----------


## .

. ,  ,   6           7  8  241
          .

----------


## Nex@

*.*,         ,         ,      . ,  ,      .          72.40 "         ".     . :Wink:

----------


## .

8  241
      06.11.2007 N 758
"   ,      "

----------


## Nex@

.

----------


## oksana.gromova83

> 


,        :Redface: ???

----------

!
   ( ) 
  3-   ,     :
           ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Rimskaya

!

 3     ?    ,    ?

----------


## ODK

> 3     ?    ,

----------


## .

*Rimskaya*,   !            ,      .   .           
       -

----------

!  -   (-)
:    ,  ,      ,   .       ?

----------


## Y

! , !
  .:        .     . ,     20.04.2006 04-2-03/85 ,   - .  ,     ...       .       ,       (  "1--7"),     ,     ...

      ,    . ,      - 1 ., 20 000 .., ,    10 ..,     , ..      10 ., .. 0,5 ...  ,       ,  0,5 . ... :Wow:   ??..

----------


## .

> .


 .

----------


## .

:Smilie:      ....      ,  2,531 (   4 ).   :Smilie:

----------


## Y

> .


..,       ?..      , , ,       ,       ...         ...

----------


## Y

> ....      ,  2,531 (   4 ).


  ,    -     :Wink: ,      0,5 . ...

----------


## .

> ?..


   ?    .



> .


        , .

----------


## Y

> , .


..,          ,   : ,   .  .     ,        ??.. ()       ,    .        ...

----------


## ODK

> ,        ??..


  ,     ,   ,         . ,                :Wink:

----------


## .

.    - .    16  2009 ( 1660/09)    .        .

----------


## ODK

> - .


    .




> 16  2009 ( 1660/09)    .


        -,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    .        .
,      .

----------


## ODK

:Smilie:

----------

,   1                     .
             ?       .

----------


## .

**,  , 1 -     .     -    .    ,  .

----------

,        .

  (), -, 
1)     ?  , , \, .
2)         .  ,        ?
3)        ? 1%   ?
4)      ? (    ,        )

 .

----------


## .

> -,


  - ?    - - 
  ?

1.          
2. .346.16  346.17  ?    .    20 ,   
3.      
4.

----------

4.      15%

    ?      ,       ?         .

----------


## .

> ,


         .    .   .



> .


 ,    -        ,  ?
    ,     .

----------

(    )   ,    ...

      ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ? ?
    ,        -   ,   ,     ...

----------

,  ,       ,       ?       1200,       1200?

----------


## .

z- ,    .

    z-

----------

.           .

----------

,        ,         ?

----------


## .

!     .    . , ,      " ".        (:     100 .    " - 100 "  : " - 5 ,  - 2  ..")    .   " - 100 "     ?   ,        ,    ,       ...

----------


## .

?  :Frown:

----------


## .

:Frown:

----------

,       ,     .     :  ,   ,   ..

----------


## Na28ta

1 (, , ),         .      : ""  "."  -  -     :Frown: .

----------


## ODK

> ,       ,     .     :  ,   ,   ..


  :yes:

----------


## .

!               " ",      (    ),     / ,      ,  -       :Embarrassment:         -      "" , " "  ..

----------

3-      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,     ,      ( )  -. , -   .           ?     :        -   ,   -.  .       . 3)      /  19 ,  -  18 .         .   " . .-    ?                        .     ?

----------

,   :
   6%
   ?
          ,      ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...     ..


> ?

----------

> ...     ..


!

----------

,     ,      ( )  -. , -   .           ?     :        -   ,   -.  .       . 3)      /  19 ,  -  18 .         .   " . .-   ?                      .     ?
    , ,  ?

----------


## .

> -. , -   .


  ?   ?   :Embarrassment:      ?          - ?



> 


    ?



> /  19 ,  -  18 .


  ? ,

----------

.   ?           ..         .                 -      ,  -           -      .  ?

----------


## .

> ..         .


 -     .      .     ,     
 ,       ?  ? 
         ,          
    ,   -    ,       



> ,  -


    -? ,      ?
          (          ).       ,   ,

----------

,  -.     , -    , ..  ,  .   .       ?

----------


## Andyko

> -.


     ?


> .   .


    ?


> -


        ?

----------

, ,   .    .  2009   .    .  .    ?       ,  ,      .         .
:
1.   1-1, 1-3, 1-4, 2-1,5, 6-2, 6-3, 6-1?
2.   6-3     , 6-1?
 ?

----------

?

----------


## Na28ta

...  ,   ...

----------


## magia

,       2009        2010.        (   2009.) ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ODK

> .


  ,      ,         , ,   .

----------


## 77

..  . 
 - , ,  .        3, .
, ,        3  2008 ?
1.      ,     ,     .
2.     ,      .
3.  ,     .
          31  2008?

. 1-3.    2008

 . , . .. ,        ,     31  2008 .   ?

. . 

    . 
          31  2008?        ,     31  2008 ?          (       )?

----------


## Andyko

1.   -  
2. 
3. 




> 


,     ,

----------


## 77

1.  ?   - ,   ? , , , .

----------


## .

*77*,         .
   .       ,        ? ?             .       .          , -   ,          .
         , ,

----------


## 77

,   . , ,          800..,     ,   ,      200..? ,  ,  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 77

.

----------

"         2008-2010 ",      ,                      ,   .        . ,        ().     (  ),         , ,    .     ?    ,      ,        ,  ..      ,     .  -   -    (   ,  ,  /)?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,  ,  /?

----------

28.01.2009 .  03-11-09/22   ,      ,  ,         .
    27.07.2009 .  03-03-06/4/63 ,       , ,      ,        ,        .

----------


## magia

3-. :         ,    ?       . :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## magia

2009    33  .,    2010

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## magia

,    ,   ""    .  ?

----------


## Andyko

,      ;
      . 218 ,

----------

magia,

----------


## magia

,    ,        (     ,   1  224  )  ,     ,  280 000 .   ,      280 000 ,  ,   ,  .
  . 
,   ,   204  ,        ,      .  . .      .

----------


## Andyko

*magia*,

----------


## magia

,     ?

----------


## Andyko

1

----------


## magia

Andyko !     ,   ?  .   (  2-),  -/,     ,    ,   / ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## tvinks

?      ,      .
1.      (15%  6%)   -    6%  15%,           13%       3-  ?
2.  ,   ,           2-?
3.  1  2,    ,            13%?
4.    ,        , ,    +  3   13%,    ,  ?-     ...
  ,      :Frown:

----------


## EugeneD

1.2,3 - .   4 -      ,  -  .     3 ,         ,     13%...   10%     .

----------


## Andyko

> 3   13%,    ,  ?-     ...


 ,

----------


## premyer

? :
   ,   3:
 -   (   );
?
,      " " ,  " "    .
          ?            ?     ?        ,     ,          ?
   .

----------


## Andyko

- 
 ,

----------


## _

!      .  1-6        ,   -   *  -  ???

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## _



----------


## .

,       .   ,         ,     ?         ,   ?      ?

----------


## _

.  ?       ??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## _

2008.      ,..         2009.             2009.?

----------


## _

-   . 
P.S

----------


## .

. ,   ,   ,

----------


## _

,           6914323,   5260531,   /   9501200.    9501200,   5260531???????  !!!

----------


## .

,

----------


## _

, ...

----------


## nela9

.          .      ? 10         .     .             --      .  ?

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## _

-?

----------


## _

?

----------


## Feminka

,    .

----------


## _

-?

----------


## Andyko

> -?

----------


## _



----------


## Andyko

*_*, http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/:...:_346.17
.2 .2

----------


## _

-    

???

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

,      .   ,            (    -)?

----------


## Lizusha

, .  15%.   .        ?     ,    ,      .   ,         "  "   .        "    "?

----------

1   ,        ?

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

!    (-),       N-  (  ),      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

2010 .    -,    ,   -,   ,    ,    ,     ,     ,   .        .   .    ,    ?       ( ,  , )           .  .

----------


## Linc

,  6%,  .
     ? (   /  ) 
 ,  ( ?)       ? (  .)
.

----------


## Andyko

*Linc*,   -6

----------

...     2008   3000-00 (..)                ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Larky

,  ?

----------

-.         ...       . ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Na28ta

,     ?      ,    ( ),     ().

----------

.    3-  2008.,    ,       .     ,       1 ,      .       ,       2009.      ,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Na28ta

.      :Frown: .       ?    2009  ,    2008...

----------

,     .    .    ,    .     ""  ,         :    .      ,      ,      ,     ,       .       ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

!       10 000 .,        8000 ..            ?   ,     ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------


## EugeneD

,   ,      10,  2  ...

----------


## Scarlett2000

...    ,    /                  %  .       ,  /    ,  .   ,    .    /.          , /      ,       .          ???      ???

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

.   ,       2000 . 1850 .   ,    .   ?

----------


## .

,          ?

----------

,     .      ,          .       ,  ,

----------


## .

,    ,

----------

.    ,    2010.    ,   .   ,     ,    -.                                   
1.          .           .
2.    -  2011. 
3..     2010,   2011 .     2011. 
4.  ,,           (     ) 
5        / -   
6  ,           ? ( ..     )
7  , ,        ? 
 -    .

----------


## .

1.    ,  -  ,           :Frown: 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7.

----------

.          (  )?

----------

(, )         :
 1)   (, )    ,   (. 2 . 171  );
2)  (, )    (. 1 . 172  );
3)     -   (, ) (. 1 . 172  ).

     !  1  2006 .              (, ),  .
  !     ,     ,     ,           (  68)  

 . ,    ,         1 ?

----------

,,    ?

----------

!
 - ,  , , 6%.  3 .
1)   .         (6%  )           .    (2010)         ..          (.) ?
2)  ,        2   (  100 000 ).    ,       ?
3)   .         ,               .      ?

----------


## .

> ,,    ?


 .         



> .         (6%  )           .    (2010)         ..          (.) ?


 



> ,       ?


     .  .   2    .         



> ,               .      ?


  .

----------

:         ,,    ?

.           


- ..,             1   
 # 266?     ,         ?

----------


## .

,      .         ,   . 
    ,     - ?   ,   -

----------

, ..,    ,   ,     2010.  .         -    .    ,  : ,            ""   ,   ?

----------

?  .         2010.????

----------

> :
>   .         (6%  )           .    (2010)         ..          (.) ?


   .    ,          1152017 ( ,    2009 ),    280            ,      .   -        ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> 280            ,


    ,        .    ,          .     .       .280,

----------


## Scarlett2000

,                 (      ). 1     ,     .

----------


## .



----------


## Scarlett2000

! !

----------


## ODK

.      ,       , ,   .
              ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,   .     ,      ,   ?

----------


## ODK

*Andyko*, ,    ,    ,              2010 . ..    2011        ?        2011 , ..     ,   2011   ?

----------


## .

> ..    2011        ?


 .    -? - ?

----------


## ODK



----------

17,     ,     ,           .   2006.,      ? ..   2010.  ,    ,   2010.-  ?   2011.    ?

----------


## .

> ..   2010.  ,


  ?      2011 
         .

----------

,   ,      .     ?     ,  .                  20011. -    .

----------


## .

> ,   ,


   ,    .

----------

..,    -     2010.,    2011.,     2011..     ,      ,   2011.,          2010.?

----------


## .

,      ?        :Embarrassment: 
   2010 ,      2011 ,      2011 .

----------

2011.,             ,    ?         ?

----------


## ..

.
 ,          2011   2010 -   ?

----------


## nika-sh

!
   - 15%  , -
       ,     ,   .  !

          (    ,    ,   )
      ,   /.

               ,     ?
..  ,  ,     .

!

----------


## .

> ,     ?


 



> ..  ,  ,     .


   ,   .

----------


## nika-sh

> ,   .


!
       ?

----------


## .

,     2010

----------


## nika-sh

> ,     2010


    ! :Smilie:

----------

22.02.11. -4-3/2878@:
 "...      1  221                              ,     .

 ,             ,  ,     ,        .

  23 "    "     ,       , ,                ."

     ,         ,           ?

----------


## .

**,  ,           ???    "  ,    "  :Wink: 
      ,      .

----------

.,     :
  -   ,     , ..   ,         .
,  -   ,      ....

   , ,     .... :Frown:  :Redface:

----------


## .

.

----------

!
            2010     2011   2010,      ,           ,       ,      ,

----------


## .



----------


## ..

40 000 ? 

1 8.2  "1-4     ( .. , ,    ..)      "         .           6.2 "  "?

----------

,  1000-         15%.               ?  15 %,     ,          .       .      ( )       . ?

----------


## .

,     
         ,

----------

,    2                    ( )    ?

----------


## agafono

15 %,  2010     ,   .     2010    2011 ?      -       ?    -    ,      ?

----------


## .

> 2010    2011 ?


  ,    .   

 ,   .

----------


## nadyavit

,.
  15 %. 
   10.02  23.03.     13.02  25.03.
  26.03,   27.03.
.     (1-.).
  .

----------


## Andyko

1

----------


## nadyavit

.

----------


## alinayanino

!!!
 !!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      (1:8.1),      (2011),   1.6  ,      , :
 , ,   ,           , . ,         .  ?????
    ,    (    1     ).
    !!!!!!!!

----------


## .

1       1.

----------


## 10 .

!   ,       ,   1,  1-1,        ????  . :Redface:

----------


## ktv2010

,       ,

----------


## .

*ktv2010*,    ?

----------


## Lady J

!  -:  15%,  -       3 ,  2012    ,      -       .     3 ?
       :    ,    1,3         .       ?   ,   !

----------


## Storn



----------


## Lady J

,       ?           ?

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Lady J*,      ?




> ,   !


    .      ,  ,     .. ..       . 

*Storn*,    6%   15%  :Frown:

----------


## Lady J

2009 (6 )-    2010  ,  2010- -  , 2011-  - -

----------


## .

2012        ,    2012 .            ,   2012

----------


## Lady J



----------


## Marina Milkova

,  !  :   .  :   2011         (   27.12.11).  -    ,   ,  2012  (05.01.12). ,           ?  ,   (     3-)      2011  2012 ? ,   ,     (-  ), .  2012 .?

----------


## .

*Marina Milkova*,    ,      .

----------


## Marina Milkova

*.*,  ,   .               2012 ... ?

----------


## Marina Milkova

,  ,      .  ,    -   ,   ,     .    ,   ,    - . ,      , , :
1.             ,         -;
2.           / !!!        -;
3.      -   -
4.     -   -
   ?
 ,         (,    ,  ,     ,    ).        -.
  , ,        .

----------


## .

> 2.           / !!!


,  .         ,  - .    .  ,   ,   .   ,  ,      




> -   -


    .    ,       ,   ,      -  . 





> ,


    99%   .           .




> , ,        .


   , .    ,    ,    .      -      ,    .          :Smilie:

----------


## Marina Milkova

,   1(       )  4(       /)    ?
 ,      ?       ,   ...

----------


## _50

> ?


 -      23 ()  21 ()




> 


 -    - .1 . 210 



> , **    ,     ,        ,       ,      212





> /


-   - . 171 

,           .                  ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 23


   23         ))   -     .    .



> 


 ,       .  .    ,          :Wink: 
       .       .

----------


## Marina Milkova

*_50*, ,        ,     ...     .    , .

----------


## _50

> -


 -  ,      N -9939/10  08.10.2010 .




> 


     .         .      . :Smilie:

----------


## Marina Milkova

"    N -9939/10  08.10.2010 " -  ...

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:            23   :Smilie:    ,     .      ,        ?




> 


        ,      . ,       ,       



> .


,       ,     ?    ,  ?   ,       ,    .      .
      .  ,        23 ,     .          ,              **  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Marina Milkova*,

----------


## _50

> 





> 23 "    "  *     ""    ""*,                  .


 -     03-04-08/8-23  09.02.2011 (      )       .




> 


 -   21      ? :Smilie:

----------


## Marina Milkova

*.*,     "": "III.     



 13               08.10.2010 N -9939/10.

13.         ,         ,   ,   ."

  :
"        :

 1 - 3  15               08.10.2010 N -9939/10.

1)          ,         ,  ,  ;

2)    ,        ( ,  ),     ,         ,        (, )    ;

3)  ,     , ..        -   (,  ),     ,       ,         ,                  ,      ( VI  );"

      ?


     -...    ...      6%,    ,    .

----------


## .

> 03-04-08/8-23  09.02.2011 (      )       .


  ? -, ,     .  .      ,   ,   .       23 .    




> 21      ?


    ,    ?       ?       ?    ,   ,    .    ,     .

----------


## .

> ?


 .        .  ,   -       , ..   .      .     .       .252  ( ,      ).

----------


## _50

> ,


,      -    " ".    ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


         ,      :Smilie:     ,       
,     ,   .  ,     .    ,    .          ,        .           ,,        .       .    ,  , ,  , .  - ,   ,     .              .         
 ,   ,     ((

----------


## Marina Milkova

,   ,      (   :Smilie: ,    2 (     ,   ,     ),   ?     :     ,   - (     ""  , ..       ).      -   " "))    ,        ,    ,      (   ).

----------


## _50

> 


 -      .    ,   .




> 23 .


 -   , 



> 3  210            :
>  1) ,    1  227  , -         ,     .
>     ,   ,     ,       ,   "   "


 -  .         . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> (     ,   ,     ),   ?


.     ,      . ..     ,    (),    .




> ,


 .    ,       ((   ,    ,     (((

----------


## Marina Milkova

!  , !           ,      .

----------


## .

> .


?  ?       .           




> ,


   ))    -  .    ,  ,  ,      :Wink:  

,    ,   .      .   .

*Marina Milkova*,     .         :Smilie:

----------


## Marina Milkova

*.*,   ,   ,     )

----------


## lenski

, , .   -,  ,    ,     100%.
  -          100%?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## lenski

, .    -,    .  ,   / - ,    .   2 ,        ,          ,       , :

        ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## lenski

))),    .

----------


## lenski

, .

----------


## lenski

-   :Frown:

----------

> ))),    .


   ?   ?   ?

----------


## lenski

,      .

----------



----------


## 4

, .
   .   " "  "        .
   (  )  ?      ,           /    ,        ?

----------

?

----------


## 4

,  ,       (    ),    -  20%,        ..            ?

----------

- .  ? ?
"     , .."?  :Smilie: 

  , .    .

----------


## 4

.     .
     ? 
   )

----------

> ?

----------


## lenski

,

----------

*lenski*, ,

----------


## lenski

,  ,     ))).  .!!!

----------

,

----------


## Buhgalter1975

.  -   .
 , .       (     ),         ?

----------


## .

.      .    .      ?      ? 
    ,     ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> .      .    .      ?      ? 
>     ,     ?


,      . ,    . ,       ,              .        . 414       .   .

----------


## .

> 


.. ,     ?        ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> .. ,     ?        ?


      .  :Smilie:  
  (   )     - . 408 ,    ,   - . 410 .
 -     .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

=         .

----------


## .

(        )

----------


## Buhgalter1975

:Smilie: 
       .

----------


## .



----------


## Buhgalter1975

,          ?

----------

